# Instrument cluster wire diagram or schematic for 94 hardbody



## N.Y. RICAN (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey all, new to the block.

My problem is the fuel, door and washer indicator lights don't light up when i start the vehicle. I checked all bulbes and harness on the instrument cluster and couldn't find any problems. The lights that do come on are! the Engine, Abs, Brake, Seatbelt, Oil and Battery lights. Which i'm glad they work, but the other day i closed the door and when i came back hours later; i thought that my battery would be drained cause the door wasn't closed all the way. I looked at the indicator display and no door open light way on... Also my fuel and temp gauge works on the instrument cluster but another day i was running low on fuel to the point that the needle was close to passing the last marking on the display, but no warning light popped up letting me know that i needed fuel. I know that it's a dummy light, but every little bit helps when the others fail. Is there anyone that can guide me in the right direction for help or wiring diagram / schematics so i can trace the problem. Any help is much appreciative.. 


Rican


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

you can just pull the cluster and check the individual bulbs..

also check fusible links from bat ..

check the variable power switch for dash lights


----------



## N.Y. RICAN (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey Zanegrey,
I checked all that you mentioned, pulled out the cluster and checked all bulbs by inserting into other slots that light up then placed back in it's original location. proceeded to the battery and checked fusible links which was fine and varible light switch on dash. everything checked out ok... I noticed an alarm unit under the dash, a few wires connected but not working. could that be the problem? and if so how do i know which wires to trace? Do you know where i can download diagram or schematics so i can trace the problem???

Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the head light switch is next on the list .. they are a common problem and can cause the lights not to work..

check your pm..


----------

